# Hygienic products/tools for us larger folks...



## da3ley (Jun 25, 2018)

I think that sometimes one of the biggest misconceptions there is around is the misconceptions that extremely larger people are not able to clean themselves properly, or have very bad hygiene issues. 

There are gadgets and instruments that are out in the market like pannus/fupa holders, belly lifters, rumps cleaners and wipers, etc. 

Has anybody ever used these items to make their lives a little easier, or do you all do just fine without them? I can honestly say that I am constantly using wet wipes, after using the restroom to ensure I am clean, but wondered if some of the items mentioned above are worth the while in making us larger folks lives a little easier? 

Do any of you notice one things works better than the other? I am asking because i would like to get some advice to see if some of these items can and do make life a little easier for us larger, beautiful folks!  I would also love to hear ideas on what type of products you all use to make you feel refreshed, or more cleaner etc? 

Just getting some ideas as the ones I have now are fine, but I would love to hear some more! TYSM


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 25, 2018)

Where does one find these items?


----------



## da3ley (Jun 25, 2018)

LifelongFA said:


> Where does one find these items?


yes, i know. That is what I was wondering until i looked on Amazon and found some belly lifters. There are other places as well that have "reachers" to wipe the back side. I would have to be searched for at bariatric equipment stores.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 25, 2018)

da3ley said:


> yes, i know. That is what I was wondering until i looked on Amazon and found some belly lifters. There are other places as well that have "reachers" to wipe the back side. I would have to be searched for at bariatric equipment stores.



I have been accused of being a "pot lifter" in the kitchen, but a belly lifter sounds like a lot more fun!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 25, 2018)

http://www.amplestuff.com/ 
Is a go to for many of the large ladies. Their sponges with long handles are perfect for whenever extra reach is needed. They are durable and simply made so that there are very few ways they can break and become more hinderence than help 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ya/ref...reorder_params=B010RAH0WS,110-2870313-7280209

This was another suggestion from a fellow large lady, it is an extension handle for a razor handle. It is strong and doesn’t bend. I’ve had one for a couple years and works great!


----------



## Maize (Jun 25, 2018)

I've used one of those wands that you can wrap a wet wipe around for a little while for cleaning when I'd hurt my back and couldn't bend much. I don't use it day to day, though. I never found that it worked that well, actually, and mostly if I have trouble it's about the amount of space available. In one of our bathrooms, the area is very tight, but if I just get up and move over to where I can put a foot up on the tub surround, everything's perfectly accessible.

The only cleaning product I use regularly is a long brush that I use for scrubbing back and butt thoroughly with gel soap on it in the shower.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 8, 2018)

Cut an older towel into strips and you have a backstrap that you can hold with both hands and use in shower.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 8, 2018)

I use one of these wiper stick things not really because of my size (though I'm sure my ample "cheeks" don't exactly help the situation) so much as because of my CP, limited arm reach+short arms+weird pelvic angle courtesy of spinal misalignment=a tough time reaching The Area. I'm on the lookout for a longer one, I really do have pathetic little T Rex arms and yeah, I guess if I think about it I have to admit the thicness of my natural seat cushions does tend to somewhat impede The Process.


----------



## bubba350 (May 20, 2019)

Now hat summer is just about here and it's heat. Has anyone used those under belly pads liners for those hot sweaty days. How well do they work do they stay in place ?


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 20, 2019)

I just got this, I'm finding it really helpful and it's long enough that I imagine a super sized person would probably be able to get good use from it too.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072JBGT6N/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tracyarts (May 22, 2019)

I use the Pambra bra liners all the time and they work great. 

The under-belly liners? I used them after abdominal surgery when I was in a heavy elastic, waist to thigh length surgical binder, in Houston, in August/September one year...

They worked great while I was in the binder. But under loose clothes? Not so much. It wouldn't stay put. It shifted around, fell out on the sides, and bunched up in the middle with movement. Like getting in and out of cars, up and down from chairs, etc...

It would work for me only with a compression or support garment that pinned my belly down against my body. Or if I was sitting all day without moving around much. 

Which is too bad, because I love the idea of them in theory and wish they worked better in practice. 



bubba350 said:


> Now hat summer is just about here and it's heat. Has anyone used those under belly pads liners for those hot sweaty days. How well do they work do they stay in place ?


----------



## bubba350 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks Tracyarts that what I thought would happen.
I will stick with the powder spray.


----------



## LizzieJones (May 24, 2019)

I use baby wipes to clean myself in certain areas that sometimes need extra attention then the shower can give and I also have a long handled shower brush from Avon. Bought it years ago but still use it for my back and behind my knees..


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 21, 2019)

I bought a bidet. I had a patient swear by them and showed me the one they had from Amazon. I thought it would be kinda weird. But it is awesome!! You feel extremely clean. When I first used it the cold water was kinda shocking but now its perfection. It was only like 35.00 and super easy to install. If I didnt think one of the kids would somehow accidentally turn it on and have it spraying the walls I would put them in every bathroom in the house.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 22, 2019)

I had a bidet in my a apartments in both Spain and Germany. I remember the first time I saw one. It took me a few minutes to figure it out (like in Crocodile Dundee!).


----------



## bubba350 (Jul 22, 2019)

I also just installed one. I am expecting to have back surgery very soon.
I expect it to be very useful post surgery during at home recuperation.
It does work great saves a lot of toilet paper.


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 22, 2019)

bubba350 said:


> I also just installed one. I am expecting to have back surgery very soon.
> I expect it to be very useful post surgery during at home recuperation.
> It does work great saves a lot of toilet paper.



There are 5 girls in my house.....toilet paper in bulk here. And with a houseful of girls soft toilet paper is a must!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 11, 2019)

Hot water bottle, anyone know if a big size exists?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 11, 2019)

2 liter hot water bottle is the biggest I've seen. Hope this helps 

https://www.amazon.com/HJHY-Transpa...+liter+hot+water+bottle&qid=1573473977&sr=8-1


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 12, 2019)

I stopped using body powders with cornstarch in them. It seems like cornstarch only feeds bacteria and fungi, and instead of keeping skin dry, it turns into a pasty residue when you sweat. At least here in swamp-land...

I bought some alternative body powder (can't remember the brand) but the main ingredients are kaolin clay, arrowroot powder, and baking soda. With essential oils for fragrance. It seems to work better. At least it doesn't cake up into a pasty residue. 

If I keep liking the results, I'm going to buy the ingredients to mix up a batch in bulk, much cheaper...

It's an alternative I didn't know existed until recently.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 13, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> I stopped using body powders with cornstarch in them. It seems like cornstarch only feeds bacteria and fungi, and instead of keeping skin dry, it turns into a pasty residue when you sweat. At least here in swamp-land...
> 
> I bought some alternative body powder (can't remember the brand) but the main ingredients are kaolin clay, arrowroot powder, and baking soda. With essential oils for fragrance. It seems to work better. At least it doesn't cake up into a pasty residue.
> 
> ...


Yeah, any products with corn starch in them are no Bueno for me. I'm kind of paranoid of powders all together after this big baby powder scare. It seems like everyday something that we trust and is a normal daily routine ends up killing us. Where does it end?


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 13, 2019)

The MEDLINE shower seat has helped me greatly. It's capacity is 500-550lbs. Bought it in July 2019 held up so far, though I am well below the max capacity. No rust mildew, easy to clean/air dry.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 13, 2019)

I think that's the one I have. It's been in use for years with no rust and sturdy as ever. 



GordoNegro said:


> View attachment 133999
> 
> The MEDLINE shower seat has helped me greatly. It's capacity is 500-550lbs. Bought it in July 2019 held up so far, though I am well below the max capacity. No rust mildew, easy to clean/air dry.


----------

